# Florida Man Shoots, Kills ‘Visitor’ Who Broke Into His Home, Attacked His Wife TTAG



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/f...or-who-broke-into-his-home-attacked-his-wife/




__ https://www.facebook.com/BayCountySO/posts/10158194519333516


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, what did he expect? Stupid is as stupid does. And if he was high on drugs and acting that way, glad he’s gone.

so, I try to read the rest of the article and click on “read more” then get a notice that facebooks wants me to allow tracking cookies so that it can track where I go and what I access!?? Eff them, I said no. Friggin .facebook already is too intrusive to begin with.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> Well, what did he expect? Stupid is as stupid does. And if he was high on drugs and acting that way, glad he's gone.
> 
> so, I try to read the rest of the article and click on "read more" then get a notice that facebooks wants me to allow tracking cookies so that it can track where I go and what I access!?? Eff them, I said no. Friggin .facebook already is too intrusive to begin with.


If you click the link in my post above the facebook insert, it will take you to the article on TTAG. Just remember that TTAG has strong opinions about things.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Homeowners will cover the door repair. Medicare will cover the wife's injuries but what about the trauma of having to shoot someone? The husband did what he had to do but?? I applaud his actions but I hope they can get through this.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Bad man shot dead and won’t be back, time will heal the rest. Good riddance.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

If I had to do the same, it would not cause me to loose sleep at night. I would believe my actions were 100% justified.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

yellowtr said:


> Homeowners will cover the door repair. Medicare will cover the wife's injuries but what about the trauma of having to shoot someone? The husband did what he had to do but?? I applaud his actions but I hope they can get through this.


+1


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

He needs to keep his defense weapon more accessible, going upstairs to get it when his wife is getting attacked isn't good enough. Don't know if shooting an intruder would bother me, it doesn't bother me to swat mosquitos, shoot a rattlesnake, rat or other worthless varmints.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

This day and age you should have your firearm with you. JMHO. You never know when you will need to protect your wife or family. Good riddance to this "visitor"!
*Hope the family gets a chance to get through this too. Interesting how the press played this perp to be a "out of town visitor"!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

My edc is within reach or on my hip at all times. i have always operated under the assumption that I do not want to be trying to find it if I ever really need it. That could be fatal. The only exception is if I have to legally disarm to enter somewhere however, I consciously try to avoid those places.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

*(The man walked down the husband's driveway and approached the husband in a threatening manner. The husband went into the garage and then into the house to get away from the man, but the man followed. )*

I would've been securing my home much sooner. Instead of waiting until he was beating up the wife.
He had enough signs, lol.


----------

